# want to see some scotland pictures?



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, Scarlet.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely pictures Scarlet! Thank you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edinburgh Castle....
















































































































































































































http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/edinburgh%20castle/


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Views FROM Edinburgh Castle...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Where's the emoticon for jealousy?  Absolutely gorgeous!  When did you take these?  Been 8 or 9 years since I was in Scotland.  Would so love to go back again.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Where's the emoticon for jealousy? Absolutely gorgeous! When did you take these? Been 8 or 9 years since I was in Scotland. Would so love to go back again.


Last week.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Scarlet! Thanks for sharing your trip. I have to get my travel experiences vicariously, for the most part, and I always enjoying seeing where you've been. Welcome home.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks.... Doone Castle anyone? (aka the French Taunters' castle)


















































































http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/doone%20castle/


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, Scarlet.  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics, they will certainly come in handy when I read the Outlander series!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love your pictures, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Holyrood Abbey




































































































Holyrood Palace





































http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/holyrood/


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Loch Lomond








































































































































http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/loch%20lomond/


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Scarlet, did you go to Lock Ness and meet my cousin Rip?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Scarlet, did you go to Lock Ness and meet my cousin Rip?


Rip?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, Scarlet, your pictures are fantastic!  They are so detailed and clear...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Rip?


Rip Hepple is the tour guide at Loch Ness.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Loch Ness































































































































http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/loch%20ness/


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Scarlet, love the pictures!!  It looks like you had a great time and it looks like the weather held up for you.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarlet you're killing me.. I want to go there SOOOO Very badly..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/scottish%20lochs/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/calton%20hill%20and%20view%20from%20calton%20hill/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/doone%20castle/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/edinburgh%20castle/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/holyrood/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/loch%20lomond/

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy255/mindysr4yahoocom/scotland/loch%20ness/


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

They are beautiful....did you manage to get into England (Lakes/Scarborough?)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, your pictures are GORGEOUS! I'm moving Scotland onto my list of places I would like to visit someday!


----------



## LaurinW (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Doone is my very favorite castle. I used it as the model for the hero's castle in *The Devil of Kilmartin*. I was there years ago and I still remember it quite vividly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlet, what a treat to see all your pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for taking time to post the pictures.  Were you on an organized tour, or did you plan your own tour?

What did you read on your K when you were there?

I've been reading the Hamish MacBeth mystery series, so I really enjoyed seeing your photos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I went on my own.  My day trips to Loch Ness and Loch Lomond were through rabbie's tours.  I highly recommend them.  I bought my ticket and audio guide for Edinburgh Castle in advance on-line so I skipped the line at the ticket office.  Also, this was my second trip to Edinburgh, so I kind of knew my way around.  I had the Lonely Planet Guide on my kindle, which came in handy for maps, but that not much else.  Because I have a DX, it's hard to read on a plane (especially with the glare from someone else's nook in my eyes), so I actually had a couple of paperbacks with me.


----------

